# What are your favorite 3 to 5 bike you OWN?



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

What's your top 3 to 5 bikes that you own?  Add photos if you can.  I will stop at 4, 5-10 are kind of a toss up.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 30, 2015)

My favorite 3 bikes I don't own are the last three you purchased...will you adopt me?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> My favorite 3 bikes I don't own are the last three you purchased...will you adopt me?




Come on...I'm not that old.  If you ever make it down south for a ride, you can barrow one.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 30, 2015)

You're a generous man with a wondrous fleet! Nice rides, good work.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 30, 2015)

Well that's a very tough call and the order/selection might be different if condition wasn't a factor.
If I had to say which few would be the last to go it would be the...................(I'm going to sleep on it).
Chris


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't even own 3 bikes!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

Lol...whatever.    Let's  we them.   I know one of them looks a lot like mine but red.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 1, 2015)

Seriously the only 2 bicycles (complete) that I own. Can't afford to keep up with you guys!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 1, 2015)

They are my favorites, that's why I keep these 2. The best riders I have ever owned except for a long wheelbase Colson a while ago


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 1, 2015)

Since I only own 3 bikes, I'll say that these 3 are my favorites!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 1, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> Since I only own 3 bikes, I'll say that these 3 are my favorites!




I'm a prewar bike guy but really like those color flows


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Lol...whatever.    Let's  we them.   I know one of them looks a lot like mine but red.




you don't want me to "we" on them...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2015)

1). Black Diamond
2). Mead Arch bar
3). Mead Premier moto


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> What's your top 3 to 5 bikes that you own?  Add photos if you can.  I will stop at 4, 5-10 are kind of a toss up.
> 
> 
> See, it's questions like this that lead to an obsession that borders on insanity.
> ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2015)

So far these are my favorite 3. I'll have one more to add to my list in a month or so.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 1, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Robertriley said:
> 
> 
> > What's your top 3 to 5 bikes that you own?  Add photos if you can.  I will stop at 4, 5-10 are kind of a toss up.
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm trying, but Tapatalk went south on me, and it won't let me post pictures anymore.
I've contacted tech support but so far that hasn't helped.
Tech savvy I'm not, which is why I love the simplicity of these old bikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 1, 2015)

These are my only 5 right now minus my wingbar project. So id have to say they are all favorites that's why I still own them haha. 
Spaceliner custom
37 schwinn roadster
37 schwinn c model
38 schwinn autocycle rider
41 Firestone pilot

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 1, 2015)

I've got 50 I can't make up my mind.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok, I'm back in the saddle again!
So, not that any of these are my top 3 to 5, because they all rank in that category, but to choose just a few that I really like, here goes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## how (Oct 1, 2015)

here are mine


----------



## Spence36 (Oct 2, 2015)

My Aerocycle , 36 Motorbike , and prolly my Dx or Thunderbird oh and my Roadster they all ride so good !! But I gotta say my Aerocycle rides the best so it wins !! 





Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Oct 2, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Ok, I'm back in the saddle again!
> So, not that any of these are my top 3 to 5, because they all rank in that category, but to choose just a few that I really like, here goes.
> 
> 
> ...




Love the AC bud awesome color 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## vuniw (Oct 2, 2015)

It is like picking a favorite child.. I'd have to say these are my 5 favorites:
My favorite all of them is the 1897 Columbia tandem- brought my now fiance out for a ride on it along the beach when I proposed to her
The first Racycle I ever saw in person which I then was able to buy years later
The first Racycle I bought
Crawford left drive with wood handle bars 
Coppertone mini twinn which is the bike that got me into bicycle collecting


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2015)

*Top 3 to 5 bikes*

I only have about 10 bikes now but these are my top 3 faves. 1946 cwc roadmaster, 1941 colson scout, and 1936 Shelby badged as rowletts fox.


----------



## mike j (Oct 2, 2015)

There are just so many to chose from. These are my three favorite klunkers.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Robertriley said:
> 
> 
> > What's your top 3 to 5 bikes that you own?  Add photos if you can.  I will stop at 4, 5-10 are kind of a toss up.
> ...


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 2, 2015)

These are my top five. (I just won't tell the other bikes)


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 2, 2015)

My favorite 4: 

My very first old bike ~ 1961 Schwinn Flying Star
My newest bike ~ 1940 Schwinn DX
My favorite restored bike ~ which is my parade bike, siren and all- 1951 Goodyear Hiway Patrol
And lastly my favorite daily rider, 'cause 3 speeds are nice! ~ 1958 Schwinn Jaguar Mark II

I'll take a stab at Nick's favorite 4:

The crusty, rusty and trusty trio ~ 1940 Huffman, 1941 Colson Clipper and 1938 deluxe Bluebird,
and favorite restored bike ~ 1917 Miami Flying Merkel.

Now lets see if I can get the pics to load in order 

Darcie


----------



## Stanley (Oct 2, 2015)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 2, 2015)

Stanley said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




Nice Shelbys!
First ones I've seen on this thread


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 2, 2015)

I take that back there was one other from rollfaster


----------



## tech549 (Oct 3, 2015)

*my 3 favorites*







      36 elgin   38 elgin pro mo model  and  41 rocket


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 3, 2015)

tech549 said:


> 36 elgin   38 elgin pro mo model  and  41 rocket




I dig that Rocket!


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 3, 2015)

*My three*







 the 37,49 and the 41 champion


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Very nice Nick! I'll never forget being there when you bought your first Bluebird. I'm glad you stuck with collecting bikes. 



Nickinator said:


> My favorite 4:
> 
> My very first old bike ~ 1961 Schwinn Flying Star
> My newest bike ~ 1940 Schwinn DX
> ...


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 5, 2015)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 240755View attachment 240756View attachment 240757 the 37,49 and the 41 champion




Wow! nice line up.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2016)

Gotta add one more to the faves list. My gorgeous '37 Colson Equipped Motorbike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2016)

My Favorite bike is the one I'm Riding...
My best Adult bike is my 1937 Westfield Syracuse 60th Anniversary. 20" tall frame with suspended tank, horn-lite on the front fender, wide crossbars, long spring Troxel saddle...rides awesome.




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/60th-anniversary-1937-syracuse.74511/#post-488738

My most original recent find that I got to do everything on is my 1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty Paperboy special.



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-western-flyer.71602/

I rode my Elgin yesterday and knew why I have kept it the longest in my collection...



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-most-photographed-bike-on-the-cabe.76776/#post-505456

Today I rode my 36 Electric and always think about how awesome Schwinn was....



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-electric-c-model.75513/#post-517994

And my Best original, beautiful 41 Cadet. Like no other.



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1941-huffman-cadet.39341/

I still can't figure out how to load pics from home Mac
Edited on my iPhone


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2016)

I agree with tripple3, my first favorite would be whatever bike I was currently riding. Today it was the ice bike I built from a Columbia straight bar frame. 

These two are bikes I plan on keeping around. First, a 1936 Westfield Regular Streamline with a Columbus badge. It's not a tall frame like tripple3's but is my favorite riding tank bike. It was also the first complete pre war tank bike that I acquired more than twenty years ago.


Second, a 1940 Shelby model 32 that has the Pirate headbadge seen on my avatar.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 30, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> I've got 50 I can't make up my mind.



Ok  only the ones I ride but still so many choices.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 2, 2016)

Here are 4 of my favorites in my stable.
1936 Knucklehead
1941 Knucklehead Flat Tracker
1941 Knucklehead 
1947 Knucklehead Winter Project


----------



## 55tbird (Feb 2, 2016)

Sweet rides Frank!! I see your old Indian racer isn't listed. If you're sick of it I would be happy to adopt.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 2, 2016)

55tbird said:


> Sweet rides Frank!! I see your old Indian racer isn't listed. If you're sick of it I would be happy to adopt.




Hey Mike
I had to shuffle the deck to make that 36 Knucklehead happen. The 13 Indian boardtrack racer went to Cali. Here is one last pic of it. The second pic I am racing it. That is me on the far right.
L8R


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 2, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> I agree with tripple3, my first favorite would be whatever bike I was currently riding. Today it was the ice bike I built from a Columbia straight bar frame.
> 
> These two are bikes I plan on keeping around. First, a 1936 Westfield Regular Streamline with a Columbus badge. It's not a tall frame like tripple3's but is my favorite riding tank bike. It was also the first complete pre war tank bike that I acquired more than twenty years ago.View attachment 281412
> Second, a 1940 Shelby model 32 that has the Pirate headbadge seen on my avatar.View attachment 281413




Really appreciate you mentioning the year, make and model, as well as some extra info. There are some sweet bikes in this thread, but would really appreciate if more would list complete info on their treasures. Nice bikes, BTW!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2016)

circa 1903 Black Diamond, circa 1900 Rambler, pre-teen/teen Mead Arch


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is my favorite big bike (only one I have left) 65 FL, custom done in the 70's a OG retro, don't ride it much anymore, it has alot of go and not much stop!


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 6, 2016)

everyone please include make/model/year if you can! newbs to the classic and vintage bikes, like me, have no idea what I'm looking at!


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 6, 2016)

Got two pics for now


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2016)

It's funny that my top 3-5 has changed in the last 6 months


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2016)

I like these. 
37 Westfield built elgin
37 rollfast fastback sport
36 Shelby


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> It's funny that my top 3-5 has changed in the last 6 months



Guess your growing up Chris!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2016)

mrg said:


> Guess your growing up Chris!



NEVER!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 6, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 283323 View attachment 283322 View attachment 283321 I like these.
> 37 Westfield built elgin
> 37 rollfast fastback sport
> 36 Shelby



Nice trio.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 6, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 281435 View attachment 281431 View attachment 281432 View attachment 281433 View attachment 281434
> Ok  only the ones I ride but still so many choices.





redline1968 said:


> View attachment 281435 View attachment 281431 View attachment 281432 View attachment 281433 View attachment 281434
> Ok  only the ones I ride but still so many choices.



1934-5 Colson high/low motorbike, 1938 Hiawatha arrow, 1938 Elgin twin 40 2spd , 1935 elginbluebird. OH I forgot 1938 Shelby super deluxe..


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> 1934-5 Colson high/low motorbike, 1938 Hiawatha arrow, 1938 Elgin twin 40 2spd , 1935 elginbluebird.



Great line up!  I didn't know you had the Hi/Lo


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks yes a strange but cool bike


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 6, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 283323 View attachment 283322 View attachment 283321 I like these.
> 37 Westfield built elgin
> 37 rollfast fastback sport
> 36 Shelby




I dig your rides man!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 7, 2016)

3 - 5 ?? How about 35? This is a couple .  Well, at least most of you guys ACTUALLY ride them too.


----------

